# mintcraft knifes



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.nextag.com/MINTCRAFT--2700482/drywall-tool/brand-html


Can't say i've used them all ,,BUT,, I have been through a few brands in my short sweet pretty life ..And Mintcraft are the only knives I will use. 

They last! very fair priced!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

FINISHER......http://www.quinbyhardware.com/Produ...h=179&InStore=0&VendorSearch=MINTCRAFT&page=2


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> FINISHER......http://www.quinbyhardware.com/Produ...h=179&InStore=0&VendorSearch=MINTCRAFT&page=2


que pasa? Never used mintcraft but they look nice


----------

